# My basset Roscoe...



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

He is now 4 1/2 months old. His paws are bigger than my friends 5 yr old female boxer. His ears are some of the longest I've ever seen on a basset in person. He should be around 70 lbs when hes full grown. He is currently 33 lbs...


Some of these are from 2 months ago when I first got him...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

These are from the other day...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

He's such a cutie! What is his name? Are you planning to hunt with him? Despite all the Bassets I know, I have yet to meet a true hunting one.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I love the freckles on his feet, adorable!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

No I'm not going to teach him to hunt. I dont have the time to hunt anymore. His name is Roscoe.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> His name is Roscoe.


Oh, heh, I guess that was in the title. Maybe I should lay off the forums at 1am and go to bed like most people.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Oct 7, 2009)

Those ears are impressive. Quite a cutie!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

Haha. When I first got him he couldnt even run. He would step on his ears when he would try to run and he would go tumbling all over the place. It was too funny. He is starting to grow into his ears now. They dont touch the floor anymore when he walks.Thanks for the compliments.

Corgipaws, i like your Grissom. I used to to have a female Welsh Corgi that i rescued off the streets of New Orleans when she was a puppy. I found her when I was 6 yrs old behind my uncles house. I had her for 14 yrs. 


He is a pretty smart dog. I house trained him in a little over a week and taught him how to sit, stay, roll over, and shake within a week.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

That is very impressive, what a clever puppy!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

Its amazing what he will do for treats. Im trying to wean him off the treat training right now. I dont want to be fat and lazy and only work for food. He is still a little iffy on the roll over and shake. It takes me a few times of saying it for him to do it.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

What a cutie! Gotta love those ears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment.


----------

